# Bandit 2450XP stumper w/44hp diesel. Who owns one - need input



## Mowingman (Mar 11, 2012)

I sold my 7015TRX yesterday and am downsizing for semi-retirement. am looking at a Bandit 2450XP, 44hp diesel, NO remote. anyone running one of these. I need your input, both good and bad.
Also looking at the Carlton 4012 as an alternative. Not sure which way to go at this point.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 11, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> I sold my 7015TRX yesterday and am downsizing for semi-retirement. am looking at a Bandit 2450XP, 44hp diesel, NO remote. anyone running one of these. I need your input, both good and bad.
> Also looking at the Carlton 4012 as an alternative. Not sure which way to go at this point.
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Hi Jeff..
I am having the same problem,,currently have a sc252 but looking at the bandit
2150, 2250, 2450 and the carlton 4012, engine size will depend on what i can afford, like
the larger cutting width on the bandits, priced the 2150 at 21500 out the door, and have
emailed carlton for a price on the 4012 with 33hp kubota, the 2150 has a 38hp kohler..
The vermeer 372 does not seem to be much of an upgrade over my 252 and its pricey, i 
started business 7 years ago when i retired with a kubota pto grinder, but 2 years ago
traded for the sc252, good grinder, just slow on the larger stumps, which i have been
getting a lot of lately..
Hope we can get some input from the grinders on site, may go into houston tomorrow to
look at the bandit since its been raining here for 3 days....

Bob...


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 11, 2012)

Bob,
Let me know what you think if you go look at a 2450xp. I know that Poston has one in stock at their office down there by you. They also have 2450xp in the Dallas office. I think they are going to bring it up here to Denton for me to look at this week one day. 
I know the Carlton should be a good machine, based on how good my 7015trx was, but, I just have not seen the 4012 in person.
Hopefully, someone will respond here, who has actually had experience with these two machines.
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 12, 2012)

I just rcvd email from carlton,,,4012 with 33 hp kubota is 23500, thats 4000 more
than the bandit with 38 hp kohler, don't know if the 33 hp kubota would be that
much stronger than a 38 hp kohler, something to think about, also a lot of 4012's
on ebay right now, kinda makes u wonder why ???.
33 hp is not much more than what i have right now on my 252, 27 hp kohler...
very rarely see a bandit grinder on ebay, don't know if its because they are not
that common in use or because they hold up so well that no one gets rid of them..

At any rate just some info, hope it helps someone..

Bob..


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 21, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> Bob,
> Let me know what you think if you go look at a 2450xp. I know that Poston has one in stock at their office down there by you. They also have 2450xp in the Dallas office. I think they are going to bring it up here to Denton for me to look at this week one day.
> I know the Carlton should be a good machine, based on how good my 7015trx was, but, I just have not seen the 4012 in person.
> Hopefully, someone will respond here, who has actually had experience with these two machines.
> Jeff



Jeff,,,,
Just got back from poston equip, looked at the 2150 with 38hp kohler, i was very impressed, well built machine, greenteeth, no clutch to mess with, hyd steering, very fast when moving,inspection plates to check belt adj w/o having to take off side plates, overall great machine for the money, they are going to bring it out friday for demo and to give me a price on my 252, if all works out i am buying the machine, was considering the vermeer 372 also but like the additional swing and kohler engine over the briggs, mainly the additional swing, measured it at a straight 45 inches accross, will make a big diff on the large stumps...

The 2450 they had, was 4/4, diesel and backfill blade, nice machine but at allmost 30,000 it was out of my price range and pmt i want,,,,,but overall i was very impressed with the quality of the bandit, ruled out the carlton because of no dealer support, would have to go to south carolina just to look at one, videos don't tell u anything because they just show the grinders doing little 12 inch stumps, thats just not reality down here...

Hope this info helps..
\
Bob...


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 21, 2012)

Bob,
Thanks for the update. I also have been talking with the Poston Folks. I have had 2 demos with the 2450xp they have at their office up here. It is a twin to the one down at the Houston office, except, it has the wireless remote control.
The first demo did not go well. The machine travel and swing functions could not be adjusted for slower speeds needed for grinding. Those functions are adjusted by turning a valve/knob for each function. Turning one knob slows the travel from full speed, down to a creep, which you need to ease up to the stump as you grind. The other knob is turned to slow the swing speed for grinding. Neither control worked for the demo. The salesman had to take the machine back to the shop.
I did like the way the machine is designed, as everything is easy to get to for service or repairs. The kubota engine runs very smoothly and is quiet, for a diesel. Radiator has a very good screen to protect it from plugging with chips/dust.
Ok, Poston shop finds plastic plugs were left in two hyd. lines during assy. That is why machine had problems. Removed plugs and adjustments work fine. Makes me a little concerned about quality control at the factory, but heck, things happen sometimes, right??
Set up a deo for 2 days later. I have high hopes now, as i really liked the looks of the machine.
Stay tuned for report on demo #2. Will post that story later this evening, as I have to go take the grandson for pizza. Will finish story for you later this evening.
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 21, 2012)

*Chapter 2: 2450 demo, day 2*

Steve, the very nice sales guy from Poston, came up a second time to let me try the 2450 w/remote. The previous reported problems were fixed, sort of. More on that in a minute. We cranked it up and headed to the first stump. nice travel speed. Adjusted knob for nice slow creep speed needed for grinding, and nice slow swing speed. Start cutting and power is great, however 2 rather annoying characteristics show up. As soon as I moved the machine ahead a couple of times to advance on the stump, the wheels quite moving the machine. It just stalls against a small pile of chips that had formed behind the wheels. To get it to move, i had to adjust the speed knob for faster travel. Now it moves, but it moves to fast into the stump and stalls the machine. I back off the knob slightly and machine travel stalls. This does not seem right. with a lot of constant stopping to adjust speed, we continue the cutting and machine does have plenty of power. 
Next problem involves the other adjustment knob that slows the swing. At full speed, the swing slams the cutter into the stump, stalling the machine. This is not good for the belts and bearings, so the knob should slow the swing, and it does. Nice slow swing to the left, but wow, it is much too fast going to the right. Ok, slow the swing to the right, Now, swing totally stalls going the other way, it just stops swinging. There seems to be no way to even the swing speed from one side to the other. This is not good, but I learn to live with it. We did grind 4 good size stumps, but working the controls was a real chore.
One other feature on the remote that seems like a good idea, at first, is a control the allows you to set how much the cutter drops down each time you bump the control switch for the raise/ lower feature. It is actually very annoying, as you can not overide it. So, every time you want to change the cut height while cutting, it only allows the exact amount of lowering each bump of the switch. I want total control of this feature and do not want the machine to limit me to the exact same inches of drop each time I hit the switch, as stump conditions often vary with each pass of the cutter wheel.
One other feature this machine lacks, is a temp. gauge. I feel it is important to moniter the engine temp constantly in our hot summer weather conditions.
Ok, I still like the way it cuts and the design. I can not live with the quirks of the hydraulics. The salesman checked and says the travel will stall out in slower speeds, and the swing will vary from one direction to the other in the slower cutting settings. This rules out the remote control model for me. However, I am actually leaning toward the lever sontrol model.
So, salesman is going to bring out a 2450 with lever control for me to try. It has a big block gas engine, but that is ok, as I already know that the 44hp performs well. I need to see if the levers allow for more precise control of the various functions.
All this may make me sound picky. however, if I am going to invest in a $30,000 machine, I want it to operate exactly as I expect, and I expect a lot for that amount of money.
I can not stress enough how good the salesman, Steve, has been to work with. I like the folks at Poston, and I hope the 2450 lever control does not have the hydraulic quirks that the remote has. Hoping the levers allow for feathering out the flow of the hydraulics. We will see, probably on Friday, and I will report back.
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 21, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> Steve, the very nice sales guy from Poston, came up a second time to let me try the 2450 w/remote. The previous reported problems were fixed, sort of. More on that in a minute. We cranked it up and headed to the first stump. nice travel speed. Adjusted knob for nice slow creep speed needed for grinding, and nice slow swing speed. Start cutting and power is great, however 2 rather annoying characteristics show up. As soon as I moved the machine ahead a couple of times to advance on the stump, the wheels quite moving the machine. It just stalls against a small pile of chips that had formed behind the wheels. To get it to move, i had to adjust the speed knob for faster travel. Now it moves, but it moves to fast into the stump and stalls the machine. I back off the knob slightly and machine travel stalls. This does not seem right. with a lot of constant stopping to adjust speed, we continue the cutting and machine does have plenty of power.
> Next problem involves the other adjustment knob that slows the swing. At full speed, the swing slams the cutter into the stump, stalling the machine. This is not good for the belts and bearings, so the knob should slow the swing, and it does. Nice slow swing to the left, but wow, it is much too fast going to the right. Ok, slow the swing to the right, Now, swing totally stalls going the other way, it just stops swinging. There seems to be no way to even the swing speed from one side to the other. This is not good, but I learn to live with it. We did grind 4 good size stumps, but working the controls was a real chore.
> One other feature on the remote that seems like a good idea, at first, is a control the allows you to set how much the cutter drops down each time you bump the control switch for the raise/ lower feature. It is actually very annoying, as you can not overide it. So, every time you want to change the cut height while cutting, it only allows the exact amount of lowering each bump of the switch. I want total control of this feature and do not want the machine to limit me to the exact same inches of drop each time I hit the switch, as stump conditions often vary with each pass of the cutter wheel.
> One other feature this machine lacks, is a temp. gauge. I feel it is important to moniter the engine temp constantly in our hot summer weather conditions.
> ...



Jeff,,,The levers can be feathered to allow u much better control, at least they did when
i was operating it at the dealer today, my main concern was the lack of chip containment area under the machine due to the large wheel motors, but i can learn to handle that, i hope...
I know there is going to be a learning curve as i am used to a much less powerful machine, i just hope the curve is not too steep, they are bringing mach out friday am to demo and give me the trade in price on my 252,,,,will let u know what happens..

Bob...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 23, 2012)

We've run a Bandit 2100 for about 4 years. It has the Lombardini diesel in it. I'm not sure how the 2100 compares to the 2150, but I will provide my observations.

The machine doesn't like to travel on wet grass on any kind of slope, it just spins the tires. 4x4 would really help.

As you mentioned, there isn't a lot of room for chips under the machine. With the Lombardini engine, it really lowers the engine power trying to grind through the mulch. I end up backing out the machine and pitch forking the excess mulch to the side.

We eat drive belts. We have probably gone through 15 belts in 4 years. We have tried everything making sure it is all lined up. I think that the idler wheel on the clutch is causing stress or when the clutch is out, the belt is sits on the spinning engine side pulley, causing some friction which is heating up the belt and cooking it.

The retractable tongue doesn't work as advertised as you can't freewheel the front wheels. You're supposed to be able to drive a pin in the ground and move the machine with the tongue.

We are now in the process of replacing all the pivot bearings. All the pivot points have bearings, not bushings. I'm not an engineer, but it seems to me that bushings would be a better option for low speed pivot points.


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 23, 2012)

*Chapter 3: 2450 -3rd demo*

Steve, the salesman from Poston came up again today and brough a 2450 with the standard lever control. The goal was to see if the troublesome, (to me), traits of the hydraulics could be smoothed out by using the lever controls, instead of the remote control box. This machine had a big block Kohler gas engine, but I already know how the diesel performs, so again, just wanted to test out the lever controls.
We went out to grind a rather large, 38" diam. Oak stump. The machine did a good job of grinding the stump. Yes, the chip containment is a probem on this size of a stump. In fact, I believe you will have to shovel chips out of the way on anything over about 18" diam. Steve kept the chips shoveled for me.
The travel speed control still has to be turned up fast or the wheels stall against the chip pile as you grind. I kept it turned up and used the lever control to ease up against the stump during grinding.
The swing was even from side to side, but had to be kept turned up pretty fast, or the swing would stall out during grinding. Again, this was controled well using the lever controls.
I did find that you generally can not do two hydraulic functions at the same time. If you try to do this, one function stalls out. This is kind of hard to get used to.
I also found that I had to go back to my old skill of grinding by feel and sound. You can not see much around the back of the machine while standing at the controls. I know, I am just spoiled by the remote I had with my Carlton.
All in all, the machine did a fine job. There are several features I will have to learn to live with if I decide to purchase this model.
Now, it is time for a lot of thinking to decide what to do. In the meantime, I can rent a grinder as needed.
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 24, 2012)

*Update on 2150xp...*

Demo-ed the 2150 yesterday, it is now sitting in my garage...

Dealer gave me a great deal on my 252 trade in, as Jeff mentioned, cannot see much of the wheel so have to learn to grind more by feel and sound, u can see enough to get the first cut started tho, it has the 38hp kohler, did not want the diesel, would have to have remote with it and just am not comfortable using a remote..
Have 4 stumps to do monday between 2 close houses, with water lines and elec lines close it will be a real test for me, not the ideal job to start on but my wife will be along to keep watch...

Overall i was impressed with quality and features of the machine, there will allways be trade-offs involved in any grinder, monday will be interesting..

Bob...


----------



## stump grinder (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy the new machine.I can relate to the "grind by feel" I have a rayco 1645.
Dean

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigstumps (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had my 44HP Kubota for 4 years. It has been a really good machine!

Old Man Grinder - congratulations on your purchase but remember you can't compare the price of diesels with basically disposable gas engines!! While horsepower figures might be similar - torque figures and the actual curve, referred to as torque rise, is what matters. And of course engine durability.

I keep waiting for another Hugo to come in and I'm going to upgrade to the SP7015 with the Kubota 66HP!!


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 25, 2012)

Bob,
Congrats on the purchase of your new machine. I hope to make a decision in the next week or two. 
Now, go get it dirty!!
Jeff


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 26, 2012)

*Update on new grinder..*

Did the 4 stumps i mentioned earlier, 3 pine and one large oak with 4 ft root flare all the way around, 2 hrs to complete job, looks like grinder will cut time from the 252 in half, will really improve my hourly rate, overally very satisfied, did not stall the wheel once, but did take some time to get correct rpm to engage wheel w/o pulling engine speed allmost to a stop....
shaved 2 teeth on some concrete but not bad enough to hurt production, just rotated them when i got back home, but looks like the big block kohler might be a gas hog, of course it is not broken in yet...thats about it so far...

Bob...


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a good machine. From my experience, the big block kohlers can use from 2 - 3 GPH in hard use. 
I use to own a lawn equipment store and have experience with them on large commercial ZTR mowers. Solid engines, just gas hogs.
Jeff


----------



## stump grinder (Mar 27, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> Sounds like a good machine. From my experience, the big block kohlers can use from 2 - 3 GPH in hard use.
> I use to own a lawn equipment store and have experience with them on large commercial ZTR mowers. Solid engines, just gas hogs.
> Jeff



My rayco 1645 with the kubota 44hp turbo diesel use 3/4 GPH with great torque.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 27, 2012)

Rub it in,,,,Rub it in....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Bob...


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bob,

What did they give ya for the 252? How many hours were on it?

When I put the 35hp Vanguard engine on my 252 the fuel consumption went up quite a bit too. If I'm on a big job grinding all day the six gallon tank on the 252 won't last, so I suppose it's using a little more than a gallon/hr.

Did you get any options on the 2150, 4x4 or ???? It was $21,500?

The wider swing does sound good.

Stumper63


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 28, 2012)

stumper63 said:


> Bob,
> 
> What did they give ya for the 252? How many hours were on it?
> 
> ...



Hi Stumper...

They gave me 3500, it had 1100 hrs, i just put new jackshaft bearings on 200 hrs ago, and i had updated to the yellowjacket teeth, i had 21 new ones, so they gave me 21 new greenteeth in exchange, they were impressed with condition of my grinder, i am a fanatic about taking care of things and it pays off sometimes when it comes trade in time, i was only expecting 2-2500 for the 252, when he said 3500 i jumped on it, it was 19300 b4 trade taken off, which brought it down to 15800,,,them 1303 taxes added up to 17103, i put another 2103 down and financed 15000, to get my pmt where i wanted it...

I did not get any extras, the hyd steering alone is worth the purchase, 38hp kohler is very powerful compared to the 27hp i had, only drawback i have found so far is chip containment is much below the 252, u have to fill the hole as u go to keep wheels clear of chips, no big problem tho, it has hugh wheel motors that get in the way of chips, the gas gauge is not very accurate only showed 1/4 full on gauge, but after sticking tank it was half full, so maybe fuel usage is not as bad as i thought, overall i am very satisfied with dealer and machine at this point..

Hope this helps...

Bob...


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff, did you decide on a machine yet? I like the Carlton 4012 TRX in theory, just wish the tracks would expand like the 7015. It seems that with a 44hp Kubota it might be a little top-heavy for a 34" track width. Love the shortness of that machine, only 7' long! But the 12" depth seems limiting. 
What would be really sweet is a Bandit 2450 on tracks, with the 50" sweep. Better yet, a smaller version of the 2890 tracked version, hydraulic drive. I like the increased cutting depth the hydraulic machines have. I wonder if Bandit has anything in the works???

I looked at Vermeer's 652 yesterday, about $54K sales guy said, with remote and 4x4. It has a 24" depth I believe. Would be nice when doing those street trees or better yet, in the 5x5 tree wells in sidewalks where they are replanting. But $54K, whew...something in high 20's or low 30's, and around 2000 lbs would be the ticket. I don't do that many 4'+ stumps that would require a 60hp+ machine.

My 252 with the 35hp Vanguard does good, but a remote, 4x4, and a 44hp diesel sound good at times.


Stumper63


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 20, 2012)

Stumper,
I have just recently made the decision to go with the Carlton 4012, rubber tire, remote control, Sandvic wheel machine. I agree, the track machine looks really top heavy and I would be afraid of turning it over on some of the places work.
I plan on starting a topic on why I made this decision, instead of going with a Bandit, just have not had the time to do so. 
Jeff


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, don't think you can go wrong with the 4012. I demo'ed one back in 07 at the factory with the 33hp Kubota and it was great. With the 44hp it should really rock. Let us know when you can.

Stumper63


----------

